
What would you want offline to be without internet for a year? - naveen99
What would you want offline if you were going to be without internet for a year ?<p>Suppose you won&#x27;t have internet, but you will have lots of computing power and 20 terabytes of storage space.  What do you cache offline for a year ?   Your goal is to learn, explore, play with the data.<p>To start with:<p>1. Wikipedia text: 20 gigabytes<p>2. Hacker news: 6 gigabytes<p>3. Reddit:<p>4. All Debian packages with source:<p>5.  All stack exchange data dumps<p>What else ?
======
mali9
Wayback machine [1] if 20TB of storage space is enough for it.

[1] [https://archive.org/web/](https://archive.org/web/)

------
HarryHirsch
Olin. Van Pelt. Baker. Widener.

